# Proper use of a cereal bowl



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

After seeing this you know what you will be thinking every time you have cereal:










..."Nice bowl... hmmm..."

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Works for me. 2% or skim?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Love this. Very unique!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Unique, and a nicely arranged aquascape as well! Can you use grapenuts as a substrate?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

that is awesome. very very zin.. I love it... puts new ideals to aquascapes.


----------

